# Waymo’s self-driving Jaguar I-Pace vehicles are now testing on public roads



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/17/w...ace-vehicles-are-now-testing-on-public-roads/

"Waymo plans to roll the I-Pace vehicles into its self-driving ride-hailing fleet in 2020."


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Well it's about time. It been all talk and no action. Glad to see they're getting closer to ending my "career" with rideshare. I don't think I can last another day in this gig. (Been saying that for 1 1/2 years now) LOL...


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Funny how things work out...Uber has driven drivers pay so low...how can sdcs compete? Cost after cost will now be on them. Let's see how it all shakes out.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I pace costs over 80,000...they did buy 60,000 Chrysler minivans and 20k ipace
Eventually they will just sell it like a operating system to all drivers, for around 5000$..


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> I pace costs over 80,000...they did buy 60,000 Chrysler minivans and 20k ipace
> Eventually they will just sell it like a operating system to all drivers, for around 5000$..


It'll will be cheaper to subscribe to a Waymo type service for all your transportation needs, so most people won't own cars.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Goog does not want the headache to maintain those vehicles . But Goog is about data,maybe they can target very high profitable rides, in a controlled environment.
Pay somebody 15$/hr, to sit in the drivers seat and do 100$ rides?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> It'll will be cheaper to subscribe to a Waymo type service for all your transportation needs, so most people won't own cars.


That math doesn't add up...

A majority of people only need to use cars for their daily commute,

Now we have logic where a majority of for-hire vehicles are only needed for peak hours...

And now that math fails...

But it won't make sense for a company to have 50,000 SDVS in orlando with 48,000 of them only in service between the hours of 5-8 AM and 3-6 PM.

Sure it might make sense for me to buy a self driving car to take me to my high end job downtown.

Now if i take that $100,000 car and shove taxi customers in it, it will REEK of smoke within weeks and and need a new interior in months, and with round the clock pings it will pile up 400+ miles a DAY or assuming 300 days in service a year...

120,000 miles a year.

no more than 4 years in service (to hit 500,000 miles)

That 100,000 car costs $25,000 a YEAR in PURCHASE COST.

I can buy a taxi for that every year...

Now let's add some cleaning,

20 minutes 3 times a day, at $8.45 an hour.

$2,535
X 4 years

$10,140

New tires?

$500 twice a year (120,000 miles a year)

$4,000 in 4 years.

Electricity per mile 4c
X 120,000= 
$4,800 per year
X 4 years
$19,200

Battery

$5,499 2x per year (60,000 mile warranty)
$11,998 per year

Total 4 year cost
100,000 (car purchase
4,000 (tires)
10,140 (cleaning)
19,200 (electricity for charging)
$47,992 (battery replacement)

$181,192 for 480,000 miles

Or a cost per mile of 37c

Have I really included all expenses?
Will the car make it to 480,000 miles?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That math doesn't add up...
> 
> A majority of people only need to use cars for their daily commute,
> 
> ...


I wonder how long it'll take for them to perfect all of that into a profit .....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I wonder how long it'll take for them to perfect all of that into a profit .....


About as long as it's taking Uber and Lyft to turn a profit.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Another 10 years then maybe..


----------

